# Chicken alfredo for about 60 people



## katthompson4 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am not a cateter but am cooking the food for my sons wedding. I need to make chicken alfredo for 60 people for a wedding buffet  I was wondering  if anyone had any suggestion or what type of recipe to use.  I was also wondering if if could be cooked and put in a crock pot to keep it warm until you are ready to mix it with the fettuccine right before you serve it.  Help

I was thinking of making the pasta ahead of time  that is not the problem the alfredo sauce I was wondering if it could be make early in the day and just kept warm in the crock pot and mix it with the pasta and chicken right before serving


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

"I was also wondering if if could be cooked and put in a crock pot to keep it warm until you are ready to mix it with the fettuccine right before you serve it. Help"

YES u can keep it in a crack pot... or i would put it into a pot and over a water bath ... (thats how i do service in a fastfood restaurant i worked at)

and umm regarding recipe..

http://savingslifestyle.com/2011/03/copycat-recipe-olive-gardens-chicken-alfredo/

looks promising


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't trust a crock pot to hold chicken anything (as well as cream) for any length of time.

There is a magical window of time and temp that is considered safe (cumulative time) and since you are placing on a buffet, it is just not worth the risk.

Congrats on the marriage.... remember to have fun.

mimi


----------



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

my recipe for one, multiply by 60

pasta for one:

1 egg, ~1/2c flour, 1 tsp olive oil, 1 tsp kosher salt

sauce (the cheaper version)

1 tbs butter, 1 tbs flour, 1c milk, 1 c Parmesan, 1 tbs sour cream, salt, pepper, nutmeg, parsley, 

so you'll have your pasta done ahead of time, your sauce boiling hot; and from here you can either add your pasta straight into the piping hot sauce or give it a quick dunk into boiling water and into the sauce. I've seen this done even in the most self-righteous Italian restaurants.

I don't believe this would cost me more than $2 a plate even if i used the best Parmesan I could find.  

If you don't know how to make fresh pasta, a roux, or a bechemel; contact me and I'll be happy to elaborate.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Hm, I'm still not use to Alfredo involving a bechamel sauce.

For me, it is butter and Parmesan.

BTA, WTHDIK?

Whoops, forgot the black pepper /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you want Alfreddo Banquet Style (with Bechamel or The real way ?)  in any event you need approx 180 to 240 ounces of chicken or 3 to 4 ounces pp. (12 to 15 pounds)  I am figuring this as average size and assuming their are other things to eat. Like salad, rolls etc.

If possible try to make a Penne, or Moscotelli, or Bowties, Radditorre  or other larger noodle instead  as it holds up better when you are keeping hot lets say in chaffer, and easier to serve.    Good luck

Call it Chicken Alfreddo with Penne or whatever


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm more in line with ChefPete here... my easy-alfredo is butter, cream (or half n half) and parm cheese. Done deal.

For event-catering, here's what I do:

I make the alfredo fresh that day...but ahead of time, and keep it to holding° (crock pot or steam chaffer always worked

fine for me) but be sure to allow extra room in the container....

Now, there are TWO tricks:

First, keep a tight fitting lid on it, (mixing that "skin" back in, or trying to skim it off just wrecks the flavour) and dont

cool-then-reheat--keep temp constant.

Second, it's thick....reeely thick. So, 15 minutes before serving, thin it to desired consistency with regular milk,

while bringing back up to heat while whisking. Add whatever spices you want as you do so, and.....

perfect every time. From there, add pasta or serve separate.

And not only have you "renewed" its freshness with the milk, but you've increased it's volume by 50-60%....

so be sure to plan for that as well.

Easy Alfredo Sauce (can be doubled, quadrupled, etc ad infinitum)

4 tablespoons butter
2 cups whipping cream
1 cup parmesan cheese, grated

Melt butter over low heat. Whisk in cream. Add parmesan cheese and stir until sauce thickens.

Do not boil. Thicken with more cheese, or thin with more cream. But sauce should be thick.

-Meez


----------



## katthompson4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your response you have been a great help


----------



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

Pete, I agree that mounted butter and cheese make the best sauce, but that's the "cheap version". I assume the guy having his father cater was on a bit of a budget


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Pete is correct in his recipe. I did it for volume and so it would hold up, also price. When making the traditional way in a chaffer for any long period it gets gummy.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Kat... came to swipe one of the alfredo recipes and noted something very wrong with my post.

You did not ask for my opinion on food safety.

I gave it anyway and had no right to school you in that manner.

Glad I found it before a mod scolded me !

Now to get that recipe.....

;-)

mimi


----------



## zedesl (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Chef,

My son graduated from High School and I am having a graduation party for approximately 50 people.  I am planning on serving baked ziti which has always been very well received.  However, since the party is more of an open house ( from noon till 7:00 p.m.), I figured I need to feed lunch and dinner.  I thought the baked ziti, salad, bread and dessert for lunch and the Chicken Alfredo for dinner with a salad and garlic bread.

My question is mostly how do I cook the pasta ahead of time?  If I cook early the morning of the party, how do I avoid it from getting all sticky and clumped up?

 Also, can I keep the Alfredo sauce in a crockpot on low and add it to the pasta and chicken right before serving? I am hoping the chicken won't dry up if I cook it the day before, any tips?

Thanks for your advice,

Zedesl


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Most of the answers you seek are contained in this very thread,

just scroll to the top and work your way back down./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

When holding pasta for a length of time I keep it in a shallow "puddle"

of water in a sterno chafer. The air getting to it is what ruins it.

But the pasta has to have been cooked barely al dente to begin with,

or it will cook to soppiness in the holding bin.

Also, sitting in its own starchy water is what helps makes it "all sticky and clumped up".


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are making a True Alfredo  No it cant be held in crock pot it has egg yolk in it . The US style can be held but careful it could  break or even go sour if not done correctly. I have put quantities in a thread above


----------

